# Searching for Cheeko



## danielledanielle (30 December 2010)

This is on behalf of a friend 

He was sold to a lady called Penny Hall or POSSIBLY Hurley but think it's Hall south west of wiltshire area to do hunter trials/eventing etc 

HHe's a 14.2 coloured jumping cob. born in 2000. goes by the name of cheeko. Has 2 blue eyes. 

He's possibly sold on again so may not be with this person or in this area anymore...







Please let me know xx


----------



## diggers1979 (23 July 2020)

Hi, are you still searching for Cheeko?


----------

